

Mozilla Partners with Telefonica for Boot 2 Gecko Phone - m0nastic
http://blog.mozilla.com/blog/2012/02/27/mozilla-in-mobile-the-web-is-the-platform/

======
ypcx
Native client UI apps have no place in the future. The easiness of the web
programming model (HTML5, JS) will eventually prevail everywhere. This is what
Android should have been, where I have smoother scrolling in browser than in
native apps (you could spend days polemicize on why but the bottom line is
what it is). Someone here on HN told me that WebKit on Android actually drains
more battery than a native app, but I fail to be convinced. Great to see
Mozilla going this direction. Too bad the effort is bound to an operator, but
hopefully they will retain all rights to take this operator-free after this
jump-start.

Also, where is my boot-to Node.js + WebKit (or Gecko?:) HTML5 UI desktop
Linux?

~~~
wavephorm

      Node.js + WebKit (or Gecko?:) HTML5 UI desktop Linux
    

The WebOS concept has been tried a number of times, and failed every time.
Most spectacularly with HP blowing about $3 billion in the process. There's
really nothing stopping HP's WebOS to used as a desktop OS, and it'll be open
sourced later this year.

~~~
bergie
webOS didn't fail because of the technology choices, but simply because of
mismanagement.

Have you tried the TouchPad? It was miles ahead of the Android user experience
of the time (and in some cases also ahead of iOS). Shame that the hardware
sucked.

I hope that Mozilla will be able to reuse some of the ideas (and code) from
there now that webOS is becoming Open Source.

~~~
wavephorm
It failed for a couple other important reasons too. A web desktop is an anti-
pattern. With my current OS I can already open a web browser fullscreen and
access web apps on the internet. And I can also do other things like attach
peripherals, copy my music and pictures, use photoshop and desktop publishing.
I don't gain anything by abandoning my current OS and restrict myself to web
apps. There never was any killer apps for WebOS, or any real reason to switch.

